# 9/10 DPO omg???



## Mackenzie75

Hello! Just created this account so this is my first post. I’m in total shock. After doing the deed this morning, I decided to take a test (so not my first morning pee, more like 3rd) and I got this! I am 9/10 DPO and did not expect this, especially since it was mid morning. I have also had evap lines in the past. What do you ladies think?


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congratulations!!! BFP!!


----------



## HopefulPony

Definitely BFP!


----------



## Bevziibubble

BFP! :)


----------



## noranoler

Congratulations[-o&lt;\\:D/


----------

